# Fosgate 250x2 data sheet question



## Johnny001 (Aug 29, 2019)

I have an older Rockford fosgate 250 x 2 power amp, and I'm trying to figure out how much it puts out RMS bridged into 4 ohms.

At 2 ohms the amp puts out 362 watts per channel RMS. According to the birth certificate from fosgate.

What would the amp put out 4 ohms bridged?

I have a pair of 10 in punch 2 series 4 ohm dual voice coil subs.

I could either run a 4 ohm mono load or stereo 2 ohms each.

What would be better?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

It doesn't really matter how much power it puts out bridged, but it's probably about 700 watts. Bass usually isn't recorded in stereo in the first place, and with as close as 2 subs are together in a car, even the bass that may be in stereo won't sound any different than mono bass. Do whichever is easier.


----------



## JohnnyOhh (Feb 19, 2015)

what exact amp?



Johnny001 said:


> I have an older Rockford fosgate 250 x 2 power amp, and I'm trying to figure out how much it puts out RMS bridged into 4 ohms.
> 
> At 2 ohms the amp puts out 362 watts per channel RMS. According to the birth certificate from fosgate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnhill (Dec 6, 2019)

The model number is P-250X2

I am pretty sure that the 362 at 2 ohms is RMS.


----------



## farfromovin (Mar 30, 2011)

Why not 1 ohm mono? If it’s the power series dsm amps I’m thinking of, those were 1 ohm stable iirc.


----------



## Johnhill (Dec 6, 2019)

I returned the Fosgate series 2 for a pair of series 3 after finding out the amp puts out possibly 724 watts mono at 4 ohms.

If the amp can go below 4 ohms mono, 3 subs would come out to just under 3 ohms.

Thinking about picking up another series 3 fosgate 10 inch sub.

If the amp can go under 4 ohms anny guesses as to what the watts would be mono with three 8 ohm subs with a 2.65 ohm load, or would I be better sticking with two.


----------

